# NTL/Chorus Analogue signal on LCD TV



## permia (9 Dec 2008)

Still on NTL/Chorus analogue in Castleknock area.  Never upgraded as picture was fine on CRT. Unfortunately my 17 year old crt tv has just expired ! So considering buying a flat screen (probably LCD ? ). But I am concerned about picture quality from analogue on the latest HD TVs. Given that this is my first move to flat screen and with a view to getting a quality TV, I am thinking about something like a high spec Sony 40" Bravia, or similar.  What would the analogue picture be like on this ?  

I appreciate any comments and advice. Many thanks.


----------



## poochpal (9 Dec 2008)

I just purchased a Panasonic [broken link removed] and I am using NTL analogue.
The picture quality on my TV is excellent and if you buy a Panasonic you will get an extended 5 year warranty if you go to the expert shops like the one in the link I gave you. I bought mine in Harvey Norman and I didn't get the warranty  

Whatever you buy - enjoy!


----------



## permia (9 Dec 2008)

Many thanks poochpal. 

Was the Panasonic specifically recommended as good for analogue or did you choose it based on brand/quality/value. 
Does it have a coaxial cable input or do you use a SCART ?


----------



## theresa1 (9 Dec 2008)

Ntl Digital is cheaper (€20 as opposed to €23.50) than analogue and picture is better and you get more channels so dont bother with analogue would be my advice. Order online and get FREE installation. You might even consider a DVR for €5 extra.


----------



## soy (10 Dec 2008)

permia said:


> Still on NTL/Chorus analogue in Castleknock area.  Never upgraded as picture was fine on CRT. Unfortunately my 17 year old crt tv has just expired ! So considering buying a flat screen (probably LCD ? ). But I am concerned about picture quality from analogue on the latest HD TVs. Given that this is my first move to flat screen and with a view to getting a quality TV, I am thinking about something like a high spec Sony 40" Bravia, or similar.  What would the analogue picture be like on this ?
> 
> I appreciate any comments and advice. Many thanks.



Analogue is soon to be switched off so there is little point buying a high end TV on the basis of its analogue reception. If you want a high end TV, your best bet is buy a cheap TV now and in 6 months time there should be a lot of manufacturers selling TV's that are compatible with the new digital TV system. At the moment not many TV's on sale are compatible with the Irish system which will use MPEG4 (different to UK). Lots of info on Irish Digital TV over on www.boards.ie


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Dec 2008)

You're lucky my analog is woeful. UPC don't seem to want to fix it. Digital is fine, if blocky at times. 

Since the NTL box does the decoding. Why do you need a "digital TV system"?

Whats the difference between the UK and Irish system. Saying MPEG doesn't explain it.


----------



## poochpal (10 Dec 2008)

permia said:


> Many thanks poochpal.
> 
> Was the Panasonic specifically recommended as good for analogue or did you choose it based on brand/quality/value.
> Does it have a coaxial cable input or do you use a SCART ?


 
I chose it based on research via  http://whathifi.com/Default.aspx and http://www.trustedreviews.com/ .

I have bought many Panasonic products down through the years and never had any problems so I am happy with the brand.

I have a scart lead and coaxial cable connected through a Phillips DV D recorder.
Getting a new Panasonic DVD recorder on Fri


----------



## redstar (10 Dec 2008)

AlbacoreA said:


> You're lucky my analog is woeful. UPC don't seem to want to fix it. Digital is fine, if blocky at times.
> 
> Since the NTL box does the decoding. Why do you need a "digital TV system"?


Anyone with a digital system like NTL or Sky need not be concerned about digital/analog capability. Only people who expect to get their TV signal from a aerial (Digital Terrestial Television, DTT) will be affected. When dtt goes 'live', they will need a TV with a digital decoder built-in. Currently RTE is testing their digital service and it can be picked up with a aerial plugged into the TVs digital input.


> Whats the difference between the UK and Irish system. Saying MPEG doesn't explain it.


Different versions of the MPEG digital picture coding/decoding standard have been chosen by the UK and Ireland. The Irish DTT service will use MPEG4. The UK use MPEG2. TV's deigned  for the UK market will have MPEG2 decoders and will not be compatible with MPEG4. ie no picture
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG


----------



## permia (22 Dec 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your advice.
After much deliberation we bought a Sony Bravia 40" KDL-40W4000. The picture is very good with the current analogue NTL, very pleasantly surprised. Will look at converting to digital in the future but for now very happy with exisiting, especially over Christmas.


----------



## gebbel (22 Dec 2008)

permia said:


> Sony Bravia 40" KDL-40W4000



You bought very well. A top rated LCD.


----------



## Technologist (22 Dec 2008)

AlbacoreA said:


> You're lucky my analog is woeful. UPC don't seem to want to fix it. Digital is fine, if blocky at times. Since the NTL box does the decoding. Why do you need a "digital TV system"?Whats the difference between the UK and Irish system. Saying MPEG doesn't explain it.


1: Analogue is ok (IMO) up to about 30"

2: Digital tuner in TV is irrelevant for NTL digital.

3: UK digital system use MPEG2 standard and Irish system will be MPEG4, Most UK kit won't work on Irish DTT.


----------

